# InstantCake problem: mount: No medium found



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

Tried posting on DVR playground but no response, I figured I'd try here.

Trying to format a new drive w/ the InstantCake iso I just bought and downloaded, so I'm sure it's the latest. This is for a now dead SAT-T60.

1) when booting from CD, Linux starts and the comes to 'boot:'. In order to proceed, I have to hit <ENTER>. Is that normal?

2) After hitting <ENTER>, Linux loads and then InstantCake starts. I get to 'Just hit <ENTER> and we will begin baking your InstantCake!'

3) Hit <ENTER> again and I get

mount: No medium found

/etc/rc.d/rc.s: /cd/rom/.live/bin/PTVbake: No such file or directory

When I do an 'ls', I see [email protected] in red. What does that mean and how do I get past this?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

1) Yes, that's normal.

2) Yes, that's normal, too.

3) How are your drives connected in the PC? InstantCake expects to see your original Tivo drive, new upgrade drive, and CD-ROM drive connected to specific IDE channels in your PC (Primary Master, Secondary Master, Primary Slave, Secondary Slave).


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

I believe that if you hit the F1, F2, F3, F4 keys you will get instructions. The instructions tell you where each IDE drive should be connected. You must follow the instructions exactly for Instantcake to work. You may find that you will need to move the connection to your CD drive from the position it is normally found in your computer to where instantcake wants to see it.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

thanks, it's was jumper config problem. all is good. this was really easy, worth the $20 to resurrect my SAT-t60. Just pulled an old 60GB to reuse, good way to recycle.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> 3) How are your drives connected in the PC? InstantCake expects to see your original Tivo drive, new upgrade drive, and CD-ROM drive connected to specific IDE channels in your PC (Primary Master, Secondary Master, Primary Slave, Secondary Slave).


I wasn't aware that Instant Cake looks for the original TiVo Drive. Where would that drive be connected? I am assuming the only reason to hook up your old TiVo drive is to try to salvage some recordings, but I did not know that IC did that.

I have upgraded only 2 TCD540 units and each time I made the following connections:

Primary Master - CD-ROM
Secondary Master - New Blank Drive with jumper set to master.

I know the Instant Cake instructions say the CD-ROM must be on the Primary Slave, but my computer will not boot without anything on the Primary Master, so I put the CD-ROM there.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

InstantCake does not need the original TiVo drive. However, unless you are willing to go in and edit the scripts, you must put the drives where InstantCake expects them to be. If your computer won't boot with something not connected to primary master, do you have any hard drive that you can connect there? If you have an extra CD drive, you could also connect one as the primary slave. Boot with the CD in the primary master, then move the CD to the primary slave before telling InstantCake to go. Then it should find the image file it is looking for. 

Or does the computer want to boot from primary master? 

If the computer wants to boot from a specific IDE drive, you may be able to change it in setup.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

I as previously stated, I have already upgraded 2 TCD units using instant cake. 

Here was the layout that I successfully used:

Primary Master - Boot CD Rom (disconnected PC hard Drive)
Primary Slave - Empty
Secondary Master - New Hard Drive to be installed in TiVo
Secondary Slave - Empty

There was no need for me to adjust any settings, except in the BIOS. The computer wants to boot from the primary master. I have had this particular discussion in the past regarding this topic, and others agree that the boot CD Rom should be on the Primary Master rather than the primary slave.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The version of Instantcake that I have requires the CD to be on Primary slave and the new TiVo drive to be on Secondary master. The error that the OP received was probably due to the fact that the CD was not in the expected position for the scripts that InstantCake uses.


----------

